
Stripe.com – Reviews anyone? - audioshop
Hello,<p>We use Paypal and Stripe for our online payments. Stripe definately have a better interace is more user friendly , however - Stripe appear to have no seller protection which means we use 3 fraud tools which we inspect before shipping any Stripe.com orders.<p>We have been using Stripe for a while now and in the last week have received 3 &quot;warning&quot; disputes - from buyers claiming they have not received goods. We have uploaded their tracking numbers to Stripe and now they are waiting on the &quot;banks&quot; to make a decision as to whether or not we lose the money (on the goods we have already shipped).<p>Is this the way Stripe operates , it&#x27;s a russian roulette situation. With Paypal, we provide tracking and we are safe from huge losses. With Stripe , it seems even after shipping goods with tracking - the &quot;banks&quot; can still make unfavourable decisions - putting businesses on the line.<p>Your thoughts?
======
audioshop
We are using 3 fraud tools, for 3 transactions the fraud tool showed it was OK
TO SHIP.

So we ship the item , provide tracking - and now we have 3 "warning" disputes
from Stripe.com

Why does Stripe not have any seller protection like Paypal ?

